# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  2600 منطقه 2

## monastar

با سلام 
به نظرتون مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه شیراز برم 
یا مهندسی شیمی دانشگاه صنعت نفت اهواز یا برق چمران ؟ 

من خودم علاقه به مهندسی شیمی دارم 
مهندسی شیمی کدوم دانشگاه قوی تره ؟

----------


## monastar

ممنون میشم نظرتونو بگین

----------


## Pari76

در مورد دانشگاه ها به نظرم صنعت نفت موقعیت بهتری داره و اینکه در مورد رشته ای که میخواید انتخاب کنید خیلی تحقیق کنید شاید واقعا اونی نباشه که میخواید به دانشگاه تبریز هم فکر کنید خیلی استادای خوبی داره و سطح علمیشون بالاست 
 :Yahoo (81): موفق باشید :Yahoo (81):

----------


## monastar

> در مورد دانشگاه ها به نظرم صنعت نفت موقعیت بهتری داره و اینکه در مورد رشته ای که میخواید انتخاب کنید خیلی تحقیق کنید شاید واقعا اونی نباشه که میخواید به دانشگاه تبریز هم فکر کنید خیلی استادای خوبی داره و سطح علمیشون بالاست 
> موفق باشید


آخه من اهواز هستم خیلی دوره !

----------


## sara1376

دانشگاه تبریز زیاد خوب نیست بلکه سهند خوبه شمام نزدیک صنعت نفتی بزن اونجا چهار تا استاد خوب ببین و کمک هزینه بگیر و کلی خدمات اموزشی و رفاهی ، ولی بدان و اگاه باش استخدامی در کار نیست، در مورد تبریز من خودم سالها قبل خوندم و بزرگترین اشتباه زندگیمو کردم

----------


## monastar

نمیدونم با 2600 میتونم صنعت بیارم یا نه

----------

